# R8 on Fifth Gear tonight.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I know it's not a TT thread, but I am sure we would love to see the new Audi R8. Tiff tries it out on the new series of Fifth Gear tonight.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

when?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> I know it's not a TT thread, but I am sure we would love to see the new Audi R8. Tiff tries it out on the new series of Fifth Gear *tonight.*


tonight might be a good guess


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Time?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Time?


7:15


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Channel? (i never watch it, clearly) 

Like pulling teeth this is. Thanks for the complete and informative reminder :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What's an R8 then?

And what is a Tiff?

Graham


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> What's an R8 then?
> 
> And what is a Tiff?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,
Watch it and drool with the rest of us!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I can't find it anywhere on Sky maybe because I'm down South.


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:
> 
> 
> > Time?
> ...


8.00pm :wink:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Its actually on at 8 where I live. Its on channel 5.

Rich boys toys is on before it at 7.15 on channel five 

Im looking forward to seeing the R8!!

A friend of mine works for audi and was flown to germany and took a R8 out on the audi test tracks for a day!!!

Lucky little!!


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

channel 5


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

R70 TTC said:


> Hi, I can't find it anywhere on Sky maybe because I'm down South.


Ah right a bit and at 8.00pm Doh!


----------



## puTT (May 20, 2005)

Its on at 8pm


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmmm.... *Fifth* Gear is on channel five believe it or not and i also think its at 20.00 not 7.15


----------



## euroluv69 (Apr 24, 2007)

whats going on with top gear? i heard that they might not be coming back?? :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Sorry guy's. Their e-mail said 7:15. It is 8:00pm.  
At least I tried to help though. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R70 TTC said:


> Hi, I can't find it anywhere on Sky maybe because I'm down South.


It's on Channel 5. I'm down south and get it on Freeview so I'm sure you can get it!

Will burn a DVD if you ask me nicely! 

cheers

Rich


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

chnl5


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Hmmmm.... *Fifth* Gear is on channel five believe it or not and i also think its at 20.00 not 7.15


I see you're as informative, factual and interesting as the program itself,

What a pile of crap - i now remember why i don't watch it - click! :roll:

Edit: Did enjoy the R8 [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay who's gonna lend me Â£80k? Actually GIVE me Â£80k...

The R8 is fab. It's what the TT should've been out of the box albeit with less power...

My car looks 'toytown' now... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm,

I can now say i'm impressed.. the pictures just don't cut the mustard..

I think i'm in love, all over again.. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> I can now say i'm impressed.. the pictures just don't cut the mustard..
> 
> I think i'm in love, all over again.. :roll:


Are we gonna get an R8 at Donington?

Think we should ask TTOC... 

How about it guys??

Cheers

rich


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm,
> ...


Thats a good idea.. :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Are we gonna get an R8 at Donington?
> 
> Think we should ask TTOC...


ask Tim :wink: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


I have 'em occasionally... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the whole things seems to me what i'm just looking for :lol:

it's practical, useable everyday, looks and sounds the part etc.

i wander if APS would do me my first oil change :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Are we gonna get an R8 at Donington?
> ...


Who's Tim?

So what you gonna be Tim?

Nice or dim?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice but I know what I would choose.....also saves having to explain what an Audi R8 is when someone asks you what car you have.....

'No not an A3, an R8! What? No, not the 4x4, thats the Q7, its a supercar! What do you mean Audi dont do supercars? They do, I have one, an R8! Eh, no, it isnt an Avant! Oh forget it.'

This Aston makes me want to do a sex wee!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

then again i would have a used ferrari 360


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

what is "sex wee" i see it on so many car forums?

I never wee when i have sex and i don't think i'd be invited back if i did :roll: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> what is "sex wee" i see it on so many car forums?
> 
> I never wee when i have sex and i don't think i'd be invited back if i did :roll: :lol:


Blame Avid Merrion from Bo Selecta.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> This Aston makes me want to do a sex wee!


And when I'm prone to prostate problems and get a pair of slippers I'll join you. Smoking room interiors don't do it for me! :lol:

R8R8R8R8!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I never wee when i have sex and i don't think i'd be invited back if i did


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Sorry about the timing. Their e-mail was as bad as the program. R8 is a peach though. 
Come back Clarkson,Hamster and the other chap all is forgiven!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


I'm Tim.

Neither nice, nor dim I'm afraid.

Unfortunately you boys will have to wait until January to see my R8, as will I. Getting your money down 5 months before the unveiling isn't enough to guarantee you a 2007 car, more's the pity...

But it does give time for Audi to fix the first few niggles, and let me have some of the other options not available at launch... so every cloud etc.

That said, there are journo cars in the country now, and customer deliveries should start in July, so you might get lucky and get the TTOC to get you one for the national.

I should get chance to track a bunch of them in June or July... :lol: :wink:

BTW, if you don't have your money down already, earliest dealer order is now about 20 months. Sometime into 2009.

The AMv8 is a lovely car, but there are many tales of woe - apparently its bettered by the Jag, and both are shy a few bhp to the R8. Aston for the badge, R8 for the drive. 911 4s if your budget is 10k shy... :roll: 

How am I going to wait until January?  :?  :evil:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> My car looks 'toytown' now... :?


I think that the description you're looking for is 'Noddy Car'.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It looked and sounded fantastic on the show last night.
I've been harping on about it to the g/f for months now but she wasn't impressed by the pictures.
However, having sat through the review last night, her first words were "I want one of those!"  
It's a bit out of our budget at this particular moment in time, but I got news last night that I've finally been signed up by a record label, so I might get one sooner than we thought.... 

Rogue


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> Getting your money down 5 months before the unveiling isn't enough to guarantee you a 2007 car, more's the pity...


A trader from a company where my mate works was having his leaving do in the Audi Forum on Piccadilly (can't remember if it was this month or last) and said that for those invited, whoever had the money with them could drive away a brand new R8 THAT DAY... if only I had an invite... and Â£80k...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

The Car looked awesome! sounded like heaven! 

But how crap is fifth gear! :? Can't believe had to sit through 40 mins of tripe to get to the "showpiece" but boy was it worth it! R8 looks like one truely stunning motor!

The only thing i'd be asking is for 80k! why have they borrowed so many parts from other cars within the audi range!

I kid you not. looking at the interior shots you could have mistaken that for a mk2 TT... the seats... the dials, wing mirrors, steering wheel. For 80k you would expect a little bit more orginality! :?

And do not understand Tiff Nidells conclusion. Having said he loved the car through out the show he doesn't draw a conclusion as to whether he would buy it over a Porsche instead he recommends a V8 Aston! Go figure!

Knowing someone who owns a V8 Aston, as much he loves the looks of the car and the sound, he says in terms of performance and build quality he would take a Porsche every time!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

R8 looked and sounded awesome, looked extremely impressive! Any on here actually driven one?

FWIW way too showy a motor for me I reckon, would just get too embaressed to be seen driving it or for people thinking I purchased it just to be noticed, I'm just no poser I guess... 3 problems I see with it... 1. the V10 will be the one to own and de-value it even more no doubt - it's an Audi so over priced to start with so depreciation high and don't buy in to the forced low production 2. Audi after sales 3. Porker 997/998, most who've already compared have the current 911 down as the drivers car fav, who knows just wish I could afford a 2 car garage and have it as my late at night weekender!!

D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know Tiff's summation didn't make sense, but then if you remember the group test they did on Top Gear some time back (TT v RX8 v Alfa Brera), their summation was equally puzzling when they chose the Alfa - despite the fact that they admitted it was the worst car there.

If money were no object, I'd probably go the Aston route too. It's not as quick as the other two, nor as reliable (probably), but there's just something about an Aston.

If I could only afford to buy one, it'd probably be the Porsche - unfortunately, many other people would vote the same way.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One could get a new M3, an R400 _and_ a diesel Mondeo for the price of a reasonably specced R8. Atleast two of above will be faster/quicker and another one a better all day cruiser.

But that's not what it's about. I wouldn't want an AMV8 either although it is a beautiful car.

Unsurprisingly I still don't like the proportions and fussy adornments of the R8.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Getting your money down 5 months before the unveiling isn't enough to guarantee you a 2007 car, more's the pity...
> ...


Your mate was talking bollocks... :lol:

The cars currently in existence will likely be crushed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As a die-hard Aston Martin fan, it has taken quite a special car to stop me going out and spending AMV8 money on an AMV8.

Audi have produced (like the RS4) a car which matches its closest rival(s) yet is different. Porsche, BMW etc still want to produce RWD cars with oversteer characteristics, raspy 6-cylinder engines and unoriginal styling. That's fine - there's a huge market for the 911 and the M3.

I still remember the test of the B6 S4 (not RS4) vs M3 on Top Gear S4 was more stable, more steady and possibly slightly quicker - certainly in the hands of Joe Public. The M3 was more raw, possibly more involving, but certainly not a safe bet on the UK roads.

Fast forward to the release of the RS4 - suddenly all the journos think Audi have produced a car with a PEACH of an engine, and have finally sorted the handling. Still every bit as quick (and quicker) but with the driver involvement that was lacking before. RWD bias (still 4WD though) and more than a match for the outgoing M3 (can't comment on the new one, nobody has driven it yet). Even JC himself couldn't get enough of the RS4.

So what about the R8? If they've put a bit of soul into the chassis (and it appears they have) then it will still concede a small bit of ground to the 911 on that basis, because that isn't the focus of the R8. But it'll perform well - the mag ride, balanced chassis and RWD bias will see to that, and the mid-engine configuration has to be better (dynamically) than the placement in the 911.

But it'll blow the 911 away in the sheer "newness" department. Sure, it inherits about 15% Gallardo, and a few pieces from the parts bin, but the package is what its all about. You won't get a car that turns as many heads.

I'm sure one could get a new M3, an R400 and a diesel Mondeo for the price... but at least you agree that isn't the point. "Popular choice" or not, the waiting list is as long as my arm. Depreciation is a bit of an unknown, but is unikely to be catastrophic in the early period. After then? Depends on the success of the car in general. Looks good so far.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh I absolutely 'get it' - how Audi have produced and positioned their offering - and it is a difficult brief to be different. I just don't want one on looks alone.

Once proper shipments start, dep'n will probably be like it is for all Â£80K cars and most 50K-60K sports saloons/coupes : not really worth dwelling upon and a bit scary.

As you say no one has yet driven the new M3 in anger. So it too is unproven on European roads, in that sense. All BMW say is that it is significantly quicker than the outgoing car around the Ring.

For drivers, Audi R8 will have to be compared to similarly priced cars from AM and Porsche. 997s and C4 in similar spec is still nearly 20K cheaper than typical spec Â£85K R8, so GT3 is logical price competitor. AM V8 will certainly bounce back with S version with 430hp+ and sportier handling at Â£85K.

Game on. I still await that UK full road and track test.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

It's just a lot of money for an Audi. It has the same engine as a car that costs Â£30k less, the V10 version is already testing and footballers everywhere will be driving one. That's what puts me off.

The 997 facelift is due this year as well, I hope Porsche step up their game because the 997 does look a bit pedestrian next to an R8. Saying that though, I'd happily park a 997 in a train station car park for a long period, I'd think twice about it if I had the R8.

I think I'd still plump for the Aston.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

One thing that always annoys me is when reviewers slag off a car for not performing well on a track.
I know some of you do track days, but I'm sure the majority don't.
I want to see real-life testing, like:

* How does it perform at traffic light races?
* How does it cope with potholes and speedbumps?
* How much luggage/shopping can it hold?
* How easy is it to change a wheel?
* How does it cope with stop/start congestion?

The fact that a car doesn't cut the mustard around a track has no relevance to me on my decision to buy it.
Heck, I wouldn't even take my TT on a track day, never mind an Â£80k beauty like the R8.

Rogue


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

The price tag is simple - Other cars of this type are this price. Ok, yes, you 'can' get the engine in another body for 30k less, but thats the point. peers! V10 model will not replace it, more add to the range. Im sure audi wont be increasing the price for the larger engine - NOT!

This is the car Audi want to use to elevate its brand status, again another reason for the price and the limited numbers.

Audi are wanting to take the next step up market - look at the MKII, a good one is Â£35k, ignore the FWD thing - this is just to sell to the sales reps and keep the lines turning. Â£35k means its 6k more than the last 3.2


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> One thing that always annoys me is when reviewers slag off a car for not performing well on a track.
> I know some of you do track days, but I'm sure the majority don't.
> I want to see real-life testing, like:
> 
> ...


By those criteria an Avis hire car beats the R8 on all counts. :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that always annoys me is when reviewers slag off a car for not performing well on a track.
> ...


 :lol: 
You just don't like the R8! :wink:

I've always wanted an Aston Martin, but the R8 would probably be my choice in that price-range now.

Tim, you're going to be too busy taking pics and videos for all of us to drool over (of the car!  ) to get to drive it! :lol:

Rogue


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gary - I've always thought the R8 over priced but you really made a good point with the M3, R400 and Mondeo comment.

That would be a garage that does everything for everyone. Comparing that with an R8 really highlights the desire that you need to justify one.

Yes it seems to be a great performing car and I am quite taken by the looks but for me with a young family (in fact even without one !), your suggestion would be ideal for that money.

Before we decided on a family we pondered the AM V8 but the price climbing from Â£60k upwards just meant it wasn't justifiable. We've seen the price drop on them. I hope for the R8 owners it doesn't go a similar way but I fear after the honeymoon period it might.

(taking cover waiting for the posts about "not everyone buys a car based on it's residuals, blah, blah, blah)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Some people don't want an M3 or an R400. Why would you buy 2 houses? 2 5O" plasma screens? For that budget I don't need 4 seats, luggage space or a track toy. 3 cars like that would be a waste. I only need an R8. And an RRS.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jampott said:


> I only need an R8. And an RRS.


I only need an R8...

Or Â£80k to pay for it...

Or a dentist, my teeth are killing me 

Gimme the R8 'allo aluminium...'

Rich


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Some people don't want an M3 or an R400. Why would you buy 2 houses? 2 5O" plasma screens? For that budget I don't need 4 seats, luggage space or a track toy. 3 cars like that would be a waste. I only need an R8. And an RRS.


I know that's why in my post I explicitly said "for me with a young family (in fact even without one !)" as it's personal choice what fits.

I guess what I was getting at is I'd prefer a collection of cars that does one thing very well compared with a car that's a bit of everything.

The R8 is great as what it does and if that suits then it's perfect but *for me* I'd prefer a proper track car/proper cruiser/etc instead of the one expensive compromise. I'm not saying your decision is wrong just that it doesn't meet my needs.

As with all cars we all have individual requirements.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I guess what I was getting at is I'd prefer a collection of cars that does one thing very well compared with a car that's a bit of everything.
> 
> *for me* I'd prefer a proper track car/proper cruiser/etc instead of the one expensive compromise.
> 
> As with all cars we all have individual requirements.


I've gone down the car for each purpose route but sometimes I think that I would like to replace them all with a suitably modded RS6 Avant.

The other man's car is always greener :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You could be right but being honest I've never understood the RS6 (depsite being tempted by one :lol: ) It's an autobahn eater and not really "usable" in the UK.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You could be right but being honest I've never understood the RS6 (depsite being tempted by one :lol: ) It's an autobahn eater and not really "usable" in the UK.


Totally disagree Paul, the RS6 is an exceptional Autobahn cruiser but is also usable in the UK, as the 50/50 Quattro, sloppy chassis & pretty good nanny gadgets make it a good all-rounder.

That said, the M5 (even M3 to a point) are not as usable in the UK, as our road/weather & traffic conditions don't encourage powerful RWD cars. Track, yes but the road, no.

In the M5, you'd back off in places you'd gun in an RS6 (more so in an RS4).
I'm happy to still be sat at Number 1 on the RS6 pre-list at my dealers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I put usable in quotes but maybe I wasn't clear. Of course it's very capable of moving quickly around the country. What I was getting at is that you can't really exploit it's full potential in this country and it's not agile enough for the twisties.

It'll be interesting to see how the new one fairs.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm Tim.
> 
> *Neither nice*, nor dim I'm afraid.


I bet you're cuddly really.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I put usable in quotes but maybe I wasn't clear. Of course it's very capable of moving quickly around the country. What I was getting at is that you can't really exploit it's full potential in this country and it's not agile enough for the twisties.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the new one fairs.


Yes, the RS6's chassis, brakes & general handling characteristics don't match it's power/performance. Very capable yes but it does indeed lack handling ability.

Cue is that the new RS6 will draw on the new RS4's success with rear biased Quattro & a much better chassis set-up. Let's hope Audi deliver.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

needs fwd and a turbo'd engine.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

There was a very positive review of the R8 in today's Financial Times;
AFAIK it's on-line as well.


----------

